# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Collecting RU-58841 pictures!

## Swooping

Hey guys, I just had the idea of alongside writing a research paper about the mechanism of AGA (ROS/oxidative stress) to write a updated RU guide alongside with it. The research paper will be going quite in-depth. The RU guide will be just a ordinary guide and for that I am in need of some RU58841 user based results, so if you have them even if combined with other treatments I would like too have them! You would be of great help thanks. 

There needs to be a bigger database of pictures for RU-58841 anyways because many people say they use it with good success, but pictures always say more and have validity. Thanks in advance guys. I'll start with some;

----------


## Hairismylife

Awesome!
Thanks Swooping!

----------


## ank1

I'll add pics when I get to see any. BTW, can you let me know about the sources of the RU you use? I am eager to try RU along with Fins or Duts but am not sure where I should by it from. I guess once we discuss it here more people would try it. The sources I know are Kane, PHG and Faith eagle.

----------


## Dan26

Some of these guys use way more than RU. But I know for each guy RU plays a big part in their sucess ie they were on other stuff for a while before adding RU and getting a boost (1), long tiem minox user who added RU and is not usind fin/dut (2), not using fin/dut (3) etcc

good work man, looking forward to that paper!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Kane, PHG and Faith eagle.


 Why do these guys always have these crazy names?  I get my stuff from Double Dragon.

On a serious note, along with the pics people should also give their regimen.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Why do these guys always have these crazy names?  I get my stuff from Double Dragon.
> 
> On a serious note, along with the pics people should also give their regimen.


 Kane not good?

----------


## Swooping

> I'll add pics when I get to see any. BTW, can you let me know about the sources of the RU you use? I am eager to try RU along with Fins or Duts but am not sure where I should by it from. I guess once we discuss it here more people would try it. The sources I know are Kane, PHG and Faith eagle.


 Thanks guys! Anageninc, Kane and PHG are all good for RU.

----------


## lilpauly

> Some of these guys use way more than RU. But I know for each guy RU plays a big part in their sucess ie they were on other stuff for a while before adding RU and getting a boost (1), long tiem minox user who added RU and is not usind fin/dut (2), not using fin/dut (3) etcc
> 
> good work man, looking forward to that paper!


  correct dan, ru is part of of regimen. it helps stop the balding process, for regrowth u need the growth stims as well.!

----------


## Boldy

More and more people starting to document their progress.



A person with forum name "unbalding" on other forum is using 8% ru solution and  posted these pictures:

August:



September:


October:

----------


## Swooping

Thanks boldy , nice results of the guy too. Got enough now I think  :Smile: .

----------


## diffuse

> Not only that but the instructions that come with Neogenic say not to use it more than 3 months at a time or more than twice in a year or something like that. Don't know why.


 Me neither, but el_duterino on hairlosshelp says he has been using it for 16 or 18 months every day and it gave him density and overall thickening. There are others too. 
btw i think he is the oldest RU user, he started using it in 2008 and maintained with it..
I'll wait what happens to my hair because recently i've added fin, but i'm planning to use neogenic as well.

----------


## diffuseloser

Strange. I think I'm gonna give Neogenic a whirl as my new vehicle. Does el dut use his as a vehicle for RU or both separately? Ordering another 10g of RU this week. With all the new guys starting or thinking of starting RU, maybe we should look into a large group buy to save a few.

----------


## brocktherock

I took RU for a year before I saw any improvement but when I did see the difference it was very good. My thin crown almost completely filled in and my midscalp improved greatly. I saw lots of new hair in my hairline but it wasn't enough. Now Im on RU plus the big 3, I've had zero sides, my hair is starting to shed again but I feel like that may be from the finasteride.

----------


## diffuse

> Strange. I think I'm gonna give Neogenic a whirl as my new vehicle. Does el dut use his as a vehicle for RU or both separately? Ordering another 10g of RU this week. With all the new guys starting or thinking of starting RU, maybe we should look into a large group buy to save a few.


 
He's using it as a vehicle 2 or 3 ml each application. I bought 10g 3 weeks ago.

----------


## cr1mson

> I took RU for a year before I saw any improvement but when I did see the difference it was very good. My thin crown almost completely filled in and my midscalp improved greatly. I saw lots of new hair in my hairline but it wasn't enough. Now Im on RU plus the big 3, I've had zero sides, my hair is starting to shed again but I feel like that may be from the finasteride.


 Was RU the first treatment you used against hairloss?

----------


## brocktherock

> Was RU the first treatment you used against hairloss?


  I used minox on and off before and I used nizoral and experimented with spiro and stuff. RU does work very well though Hopefully with the big 3 I can keep the progress going or at least maintain until replicel comes out.

----------


## cr1mson

> I used minox on and off before and I used nizoral and experimented with spiro and stuff. RU does work very well though Hopefully with the big 3 I can keep the progress going or at least maintain until replicel comes out.


 Thank you

I have recently got on RU after being on fin for 5 years. I am still on Fin, and have lost density in the front portion and a little ground in the crown. Anyone have experience with getting on RU after being on fin for an extended time? I am hoping for regrowth but am reasonable with my expectations. I am really hoping to thicken every individual hair and hopefully had some pigment.

----------


## K97

Hi guys, not an active poster hete but an active reader. I want to start RU asap since docs dont want to prescibe fin. The explanation on how to mix RU is for me (dutch being) a bit to hard. Is the premixed version good enough or do you advice to mix it urself? If there's anyone dutch here that can help me out (pm). Thanks!

Willing to post weekly or monthly updates with pictures!

----------


## RU58841

> Hi guys, not an active poster hete but an active reader. I want to start RU asap since docs dont want to prescibe fin. The explanation on how to mix RU is for me (dutch being) a bit to hard. Is the premixed version good enough or do you advice to mix it urself? If there's anyone dutch here that can help me out (pm). Thanks!
> 
> Willing to post weekly or monthly updates with pictures!


 Some people have reported good results with the premixed but others are afraid to use that. This video might help: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_XISpHYfc

----------


## gmill09

Yeh he's right. There's a guy who got ~70 terminal hair to grow on one of his temples. Never seen that before. He was using premixed . But people who've been using it the longest said it best to mix yourself. Maybe that was one variable in it not making it to the market.

----------


## champpy

Can anyone tell me if there is a better vehicle than the ethanol/PG mixture?  Is it certain that the ethanol/PG will actually penetrate the scalp?

Im asking because im now into my second week of using RU with this vehicle and my hair loss seems to be at the same rate as it was prior to starting. I was expecting at least a slight slow down by this point (maybe im overly optimistic) but it really seems like nothing positive is happening.

Is the KB stuff from Kane a better option maybe? 
While im talking about this, does anyone here think that using Minox only once a day is a reason im constantly shedding?

----------


## RU58841

How much are you shedding? I wish I could tell you about the vehicles but I've only ever used Neogenic and KB solution. Sucks to pay for KB because it's basically more expensive than the RU itself at this rate, but on the other hand I'm afraid to introduce more variables (mixing a vehicle). 

Any side effects or feeling anything at all?




> While im talking about this, does anyone here think that using Minox only once a day is a reason im constantly shedding?


 Probably not? I've been using it once every other day lately and don't see a difference in shedding.

----------


## champpy

Hey RU58841. Good Lord KB is that expensive?? No I don't think ive seen any side effects. Im also on Fin everyday, and I take a Dut pill once or twice a week, so ive def had lower sex drive, watery semen, all the normal stuff, but not an increase since ive started RU.  I really only count the hairs while im over the sink, but in that short period of drying my hair I count 30+ then. That's not counting during the shower, or sleeping or anything else. To me, 30+ hairs coming out in 2 min is a lot.  Its been that way since December.

I asked about the minox once a day cause it was around that time I switched to once a day and I want to say that's when the shedding increased.  Damn with all the stuff im on its amazing nothing is helping

----------


## RU58841

Wow, fin, dut and RU and you're still getting worse? "it's amazing that nothing is helping" is right...I'm really sorry hear that, man. But in that case, why not just use Dut every day?

As far as shedding the 30 hairs, that's about what mine is, usually a bit more, during the entire shampooing/rinsing/drying/combing. Are you only worried about the shedding or are your pictures actually showing your hair getting worse?

----------


## champpy

yeah im a nonresponder to everything I guess.
I tried using Dut everyday for about 2-3 months....same freaking thing. just shedding, no stabilization.  The ONLY thing that ever stopped my shedding was indomethacin, but that irritated my scalp beyond belief.

Its the shedding im worried about, today I counted nearly 50 in the sink. It can personally tell its thinner too, pics probably wouldn't show the difference but I can just tell its thinning out more each week.

----------


## RU58841

Hey champpy, I was just applying my RU and I thought of you (how romantic! <3 )

I was thinking about the issue of user error for a topical like this, which is much greater than putting a pill in your mouth and swallowing it.

I wanted to list all the details of the ritual I go through just in case...
I keep my RU in a little metal capsule in the freezer. Recent batches of RU I got from Kane come with a sheet that says it doesn't have to be kept in the freezer anymore, but just in case.
I shampoo every day (nothing special on the non-Nizoral days) to clean my scalp. I'll apply the RU sometime like an hour or so after the shower when my hair and scalp are dry but it's not full of sebum yet.
*I mix the RU before applying it every time.* Once, when I was away for a week and had to premix it, my libido got a lot stronger for a few days until I came back home to mixing it fresh again. I don't know if that was a coincidence or what, but it's something I've been meaning to test.
The sheet from Kane also says that it's sensitive to light, so I shake out 50mg or so into the scale, dump that into a dark little bottle, close the RU capsule, put it right back in the freezer.
I add 1ml of KB solution, close that bottle, and shake the hell out of it so it's completely dissolved and I can't see any grains of RU in the solution.
I use a glass dropper from ebay which makes a huge difference compared to the unwieldy Minoxidil plastic dropper; this glass dropper makes 1ml seem like 2. When I first started using this stuff with the plastic dropper I was like, "There's no way I'll ever be able to cover even just my hairline with only 1ml" but the glass dropper makes it possible. If the concentration of the solution does in fact matter, this is important.
I apply only 3-5 drops to my scalp at a time, then rub it in. It dries quickly. Then I press my fingers against the scalp where I applied it and apply some pressure for a few seconds (this was recommended in the manual for Neogenic, which also dries quickly)
Repeat until the 1ml is done. This is only going on and slightly behind my hairline.

Maybe you already knew and do all that stuff, but I wanted to list it just in case. I really have no idea if any of it is critical, but maybe something seemingly insignificant makes a difference.

Beyond that, what norwood are you at now? For whatever reason, a lot of people report finasteride and dutasteride not working as well on the hairline. Don't know how much truth there is to it, but it's something to think about.

Also, most people wouldn't even let you get away with evaluating results on finasteride or dutasteride after just a few months, they say you have to stick with it for a year before you even consider judging it. You say every WEEK you can tell it's thinner? I don't wanna say you're obsessing, but I think you might be obsessing. I don't need to look at your pictures, but I'm wondering if you're taking them at all; somebody on one of these forums once said to take high-quality pictures because your eyes will lie to you, your memory will lie to you, your haircut and length and the humidity that day will lie to you, and it's really true: I can't tell you how many times I got scared because I thought for sure my hairline had gotten worse at some specific point only to go back and look at the pictures and realize it was always like that. Some people also go through seasonal sheds of some kind, plus, I mean, you're gonna shed SOME hair every day; it's not all falling out due to miniaturization.

----------


## champpy

Dang RU58841, you romantic bast@rd, that was awesome, thanks for those instructions! I think on my next order I am going to get the KB solution too, so that really really helps a lot. 

Im currently mixing enough for only two days worth of applications. I keep the RU powder in the freezer too, but I have it in 3 ziplock baggies. I think I should look into getting a metal container though.

So your saying the KB solution dries pretty fast too? I know the ethanol mixture does for sure.

Ive been on Fin for about 4 years total, the first two years I think it was working ok, but then I started to see the bald spots getting bigger. I started Dut last spring, but it did nothing, I repeat nothing, to help at all, so I cut back on its usage.  And yeah, I may be obsessing some. The reason I say I think its getting worse by the week is its definitely taking me longer and longer to comb over and cover up the thinning areas. 6-7 months ago I could do it in just a few min. Now im taking at least 10-15 min to get my hair looking ok. Back around December if I wanted to I could make my hair fluff up w a little mouse and it just looked full and thick, even though it really wasn't. Now, I cant get that look no matter how hard I try. 

Ill take some of your RU tips and keep trying this stuff. 
Last thing, did your RU have a slight scent to it as well? Almost like chlorine?

----------


## champpy

Oh I forgot this part. here this should make you all laugh
Here is the list of things ive tried since 2013... get ready
Fin since 2013, 
Indometacin
Minox since 2013, 
Dut since spring of 2014, 
Neogenic in late spring-Summer of 2014
Bimitoprost (latisse) from November 14 till March 15
PRP ACELL treatment in January 2015
RU starting in May 2015

If that's not the kitchen sink approach I don't know what is
PS. the major major shedding has occurred after my PRP ACELL treatment.  Take that for what your will

----------


## RU58841

Damn. I really do hope things work out for you. Don't give up, the solution is out there. I suppose there's still OC/Setipiprant and HTs. Also maybe a stupid question but you don't have alopecia areata (AA) do you? I can't believe that dutasteride wasn't helping at all, that's intense.

To answer your questions: Yeah, KB dries fast, and yeah, the RU does smell like chlorine or something.

Did you have any good results from the PRP after the shedding?

----------


## champpy

Hahaha yeah, DUT every day did nothing for me at all. 

For about 2 weeks my shedding really slowed down after PRP, then blammo, its been on overdrive ever since. I was saying I thought the one a day minox might have been to blame, but I did the PRP around the same time and that's when it really got bad. No density or regrowth that I can tell at all after the PRP. Such a huge waste of money.

----------


## robodoc

> Can anyone tell me if there is a better vehicle than the ethanol/PG mixture?  Is it certain that the ethanol/PG will actually penetrate the scalp?
> 
> Im asking because im now into my second week of using RU with this vehicle and my hair loss seems to be at the same rate as it was prior to starting. I was expecting at least a slight slow down by this point (maybe im overly optimistic) but it really seems like nothing positive is happening.
> 
> Is the KB stuff from Kane a better option maybe? 
> While im talking about this, does anyone here think that using Minox only once a day is a reason im constantly shedding?


 You will not see results in 2 weeks.  Think about the process.  Hair cycles are slow, give it 2-3 months to see some changes and perhaps 6 months.  Having said that I used for a year and noticed NO change in hair loss or hair growth so I quit it.

By the way I used minoxidil 5% as my base solution after dissolving in 91% alc.  This vehicle is well absorbed and should be as good as any.  Really, you only want superficial or external layer absortion to prevent systemic effects, right?

----------


## champpy

I know im impatient, just was hoping the hair loss would slow down some

Robodoc, Can you tell me how much minox you were using as the base?  Was it the 70/30 mixture everyone seems to support.... 70% dissolved RU and 30% minox??

Sorry you didn't get any results. Sucks that it helps some ppl and does NOTHING for others

----------


## Swooping

> Hahaha yeah, DUT every day did nothing for me at all. 
> 
> For about 2 weeks my shedding really slowed down after PRP, then blammo, its been on overdrive ever since. I was saying I thought the one a day minox might have been to blame, but I did the PRP around the same time and that's when it really got bad. No density or regrowth that I can tell at all after the PRP. Such a huge waste of money.


 Are you on DUT + RU currently and still losing hair?? That's weird to be honest. DUT + RU is really potent dude. Only DUT is already potent as hell..

----------


## champpy

Man i know its potent. Thats why cant believe its not working any better. my hair still comes out and bunches everyday. Taking dut, fin ,ru, minox had prp done, tried needling, neogenic, copper peptides,  bbimatoprost and NOTHING has stopped my shed. Im doomed lol

----------


## brocktherock

> Man i know its potent. Thats why cant believe its not working any better. my hair still comes out and bunches everyday. Taking dut, fin ,ru, minox had prp done, tried needling, neogenic, copper peptides,  bbimatoprost and NOTHING has stopped my shed. Im doomed lol


  I took RU for a year before I saw any results. I shed like crazy. I had a few monthes with no shed and I saw a huge improvement in a short time. Im starting to shed real bad again but I just switched to minox foam and started finasteride a few months ago. My point is stick with it and don't get impatient

----------


## champpy

That's a huge fault of mine for sure, but thanks for the reassurance Brock. Im going to stick with it for sure.

Can I ask any of you RU users, did you notice a real decrease in sex drive while on RU?
I swear the past two weeks my desire has gone downhill. 

Not only that but ive been very tired, and even though im tired I keep waking up at odd early hours. Needless to say sleeps been a problem too.

Has anyone else noticed any of these issues since starting RU?

(BTW, I cut out Dut, so now I'm only on Minox, RU and half a Fin tab a day)

----------


## RU58841

> Can I ask any of you RU users, did you notice a real decrease in sex drive while on RU?
> I swear the past two weeks my desire has gone downhill. 
> 
> Not only that but ive been very tired, and even though im tired I keep waking up at odd early hours. Needless to say sleeps been a problem too.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed any of these issues since starting RU?


 Decrease in sex drive, yeah. 

As for sleep I had some trouble falling asleep for the first...month or so of using it, with the problem gradually declining. No problems with falling asleep or waking up now. Never had a problem with feeling tired.

----------


## diffuseloser

Never had any issues with sex drive while on RU. As you're also on fin and just off dut, it would be hard to attribute any libido issues directly to RU. Stick with it and hopefully you will get some results. I'm on a break from all treatments right now.

----------


## champpy

Ive cut the Dut out completely.  Diffuse, why did you decide to take a break. Sides too much?

----------


## diffuseloser

champpy

No nothing to do with sides. Just a bit fed up to be honest. Tired of spending money on treatments and have very little to show for it. I've just bought a new house so can't really afford to spend hundreds of dollars on treatments that may or may not work. RU worked for a while but not really getting any further improvements. It's back as bad as it ever was. Minoxidil just never did nothing for me anyway. I'm considering surrender and just shaving it off completely. Tired of fighting a losing battle.

----------


## Give it a go

> champpy
> 
> No nothing to do with sides. Just a bit fed up to be honest. Tired of spending money on treatments and have very little to show for it. I've just bought a new house so can't really afford to spend hundreds of dollars on treatments that may or may not work. RU worked for a while but not really getting any further improvements. It's back as bad as it ever was. Minoxidil just never did nothing for me anyway. I'm considering surrender and just shaving it off completely. Tired of fighting a losing battle.


  Honestly man this is what im starting to think, each day most of us on here dedicate 2-3 hours on our hair alone whether it be looking after it, spending time on these forums or just thinking about it in general, if we each just used that time more productivly for ourselves whether it be through excersie, learning a new skill like a different language, learning a musical instrument, studying something different, you name it, it would be such a much better use of our times and would benifit ourselves much more, and for people that say don't worry guys we've got a new treatment like CB or SM coming out in 2-3 years just hang on till then, these treatments arnt guna be the miracles everyone is looking for, there just guna buy you a tiny bit more time 2 maybe 5 years if your really lucky, but your hair still isn't guna be great and you will still eventaully lose it, im thinking maybe it really is just time to face the inevitable and move on with something that in all honestly shouldnt really effect us the way it does.

----------


## ghostrider

Hello mates!

I would like to swich from minox brand, reading allot good reviews lateley about lipogain, does RU dissolve in lipogaine? I'm using K&B + ru from kane now with good progress. I'm using OC-ethanol now, it looks like its cutting the shedding further down to 10-25 a day.

----------


## TubZy

What is everyone's thoughts on dermarolling before applying RU with a 0.5mm?  I mix 20mg of RU in neogenic.  My hair is longer now and I'm a diffuse thinner.  It has been getting harder to apply to the scalp.  Would dermarolling with a 0.5mm help absorption but not cause sides since I'm using such a lower dose?

----------


## burtandernie

How does anyone predict the effectiveness of these things before any study results are released? I mean what are these speculations even based off of even similar class of drugs like for CB are not representative always of how this particular one might work. You and I have no idea if or how well any of these will work.

"new treatment like CB or SM coming out in 2-3 years just hang on till then, these treatments arnt guna be the miracles everyone is looking for, there just guna buy you a tiny bit more time 2 maybe 5 years if your really lucky, but your hair still isn't guna be great and you will still eventaully lose it"

----------


## Swooping

> What is everyone's thoughts on dermarolling before applying RU with a 0.5mm?  I mix 20mg of RU in neogenic.  My hair is longer now and I'm a diffuse thinner.  It has been getting harder to apply to the scalp.  Would dermarolling with a 0.5mm help absorption but not cause sides since I'm using such a lower dose?


 You could try that. Only one way to find out really. Do you mix it 20mg of ru in 6ml neogenic?

----------


## TubZy

Yeah I mix 20mg of RU with neogenic in 6ML.  I ordered my OC ethanol from Kane and will also add 10mg of that into the neo as well.

----------


## Swooping

> Yeah I mix 20mg of RU with neogenic in 6ML.  I ordered my OC ethanol from Kane and will also add 10mg of that into the neo as well.


 That's not really much. Are you susceptible to sides or something?

Perhaps you can try to mix 20MG in like 3ml in neogenic and increase the concentration that way.

----------


## ghostrider

Hello buddies!

I want to give you some update 2 years  on Ru58841 from kane, with good improvement slight regrowth. After 2 months OC000459 the shedding seems almost zero. No extra regrowth but no shedding.. I think this  comb will allow me to keep my hair for the next 10 years. I’m using 2% OC ethanol in the same vehicle as Ru (K&B solution).

----------


## Jazz1

Hey that's great news I always buy this combination as back up every year.

You also buy the ethanol from Kane? Also the RU 2%?

How do you apply RU/OC together?

----------


## charlie76761

> That's not really much. Are you susceptible to sides or something?
> 
> Perhaps you can try to mix 20MG in like 3ml in neogenic and increase the concentration that way.


 Yo.. whether 20MG in 3 or 6ml it's the same end amt being put in the scalp esp as a very high % of RU mg dissolves well in just a ml.  Concentration is not relevant, it's the total amt of MG applied to to the scalp. Hope helps

----------


## Heisann

What is this?

----------


## ghostrider

Hi mate,

The oc, ru and k&b are From Kane.

I mix then all together in 1 vehicle. 1gram oc +2.5 grams RU in 50ml k&b.









> Hey that's great news I always buy this combination as back up every year.
> 
> You also buy the ethanol from Kane? Also the RU 2%?
> 
> How do you apply RU/OC together?

----------


## ghostrider

My 25g seti passed customs today <3 I will check if it works combined with ru58841. Let's see if it it gives further the growth and if it can beat its stronger brother 0c000459! I'm still not sure though if it disolves in k&b! I will let you guys know once it arrives!


Anyone having similar succ with with ru+ minox ?

----------


## ghostrider

By the way 25g seti is the same price as oc..

----------


## warner8

hi ghostwriter, where did you get the seti from? and did you have regrowth with ru and minox? I've been on ru and minox approaching a month now.






> My 25g seti passed customs today <3 I will check if it works combined with ru58841. Let's see if it it gives further the growth and if it can beat its stronger brother 0c000459! I'm still not sure though if it disolves in k&b! I will let you guys know once it arrives!
> 
> 
> Anyone having similar succ with with ru+ minox ?

----------


## TubZy

> Hi mate,
> 
> The oc, ru and k&b are From Kane.
> 
> I mix then all together in 1 vehicle. 1gram oc +2.5 grams RU in 50ml k&b.


 It does not dissolve in KB, I tried already unfortunately.

----------


## warner8

hi tubs, where did u get your seti from?


> It does not dissolve in KB, I tried already unfortunately.

----------


## jamesst11

Dang, what happened to this thread?  Either everyone has lost their hair on RU and quit or regrew it all and quit.  This was a good thread, so I am bumping it.  where are all of you?!?!?  :Confused:

----------


## diffuseloser

Back on RU again for over a month now and already seeing huge improvements in density. Able to cut my hair pretty short again now without worrying so much about my scalp showing. Long way to go yet -  I'd say I'm still NW3 but definitely a major improvement on how it was 2 months ago.

----------


## machi

I read that people have good results when using RU . I thought that being an antiandrogen , people who use RU suffer side effects, but I have not read anyone say suffers many side effects. I used finasteride for 7 years and I left because I was suffering side effects. Can I use RU without any side effects? Could I use a low concentration RU minimize side effects ? Has anyone experienced major side effects using RU ?
Please , I'm desperate with this problem. Can anyone comment? thanks.

----------


## hairsugeon

> Back on RU again for over a month now and already seeing huge improvements in density. Able to cut my hair pretty short again now without worrying so much about my scalp showing. Long way to go yet -  I'd say I'm still NW3 but definitely a major improvement on how it was 2 months ago.


 WHy did you drop Ru before and how long were you on it? Also Where did you buy it? kane, purlab, some other site?

----------


## jamesst11

> I read that people have good results when using RU . I thought that being an antiandrogen , people who use RU suffer side effects, but I have not read anyone say suffers many side effects. I used finasteride for 7 years and I left because I was suffering side effects. Can I use RU without any side effects? Could I use a low concentration RU minimize side effects ? Has anyone experienced major side effects using RU ?
> Please , I'm desperate with this problem. Can anyone comment? thanks.


 I personally would not worry too much about side effects in comparison with fin/dut.  I think most people believe that RU, being a topical with a relatively short half life, the systemic side effects are minimal to nill.  Fin completely f*cked me over... I hope to God, by some miracle that RU actually works for me.

----------


## diffuseloser

> WHy did you drop Ru before and how long were you on it? Also Where did you buy it? kane, purlab, some other site?


 No particular reason other than laziness. Didn't have any sides or anything like that. I was on it for about six months. Good old Kane/Anagen Inc

----------


## robodoc

I won't make an unscientific comment but will say I tried it for about a year.  It did nothing and had some side effects so of course I don't us.

----------


## hairsugeon

> I won't make an unscientific comment but will say I tried it for about a year.  It did nothing and had some side effects so of course I don't us.


 How much per day were you using? also, where did you buy it?

----------


## Swooping

> Back on RU again for over a month now and already seeing huge improvements in density. Able to cut my hair pretty short again now without worrying so much about my scalp showing. Long way to go yet -  I'd say I'm still NW3 but definitely a major improvement on how it was 2 months ago.


 That's great diffuseloser, hope it continues for you! It stopped working last time after a while right? What dosage do you use now?

----------


## iaskdumbquestions

> That's great diffuseloser, hope it continues for you! It stopped working last time after a while right? What dosage do you use now?


 Hey man. Searched the forum but couldn't find this question even though it's probably been asked:

How long should I wait before ruling out RU doesn't work for me? 3-4 months like the other drugs? I've seen people post here saying they saw results with days..?? I've been on for a week and nothing.

Thanks. If I see results, I'll post them here.

----------


## jamesst11

> Hey man. Searched the forum but couldn't find this question even though it's probably been asked:
> 
> How long should I wait before ruling out RU doesn't work for me? 3-4 months like the other drugs? I've seen people post here saying they saw results with days..?? I've been on for a week and nothing.
> 
> Thanks. If I see results, I'll post them here.


 I think every person should thoroughly research the natural hair cycle before starting any regiment... No one saw results within days, or it was just an illusion.  If you have true MPB, the thin vellous hairs have no chance of just "turning terminal" without falling out first and allowing the follicle to start a new cycle.  Therefor, it needs to enter telogen, and the hair fiber is released 3-4 months later.  THEN, a thicker hair can START to regrow.  it takes time man, a lot of time.  The process is painfully slow, especially if you are emotionally devastated and thinning quickly.  Also, for a cessation of excessive shedding - expect to wait at least 3-4 months.  The EARLIEST one could start to visually notice any results would be 3-4 months, and that's being optimistic.  I think it is possible to notice earlier results if you are catching certain follicles at the right time.  i.e... if you have been experiencing a lot of telogen hairs and you start applying RU, there is a possibility that by antagonizing the androgens that would prevent that hair from regrowing, you may allow it to properly regrow, perhaps even stronger and thicker.  In conclusion - who the hell knows.  haha... BUT you have to stick with it for a LONG time like any treatment.  I will give RU at least 8-10 months before throwing in the towel.  FOR SOME people, an alleviation of scalp symptoms can be a huge sign - so pay attention to that.  ME ON FINASTERIDE - horrible dandruff, scalp itch, creeping sensations.  ME OFF FINASTERIDE AND ON RU - Within two weeks that is minimal to nill.  So, listen to your body at the same time.

----------


## iaskdumbquestions

> I think every person should thoroughly research the natural hair cycle before starting any regiment... No one saw results within days, or it was just an illusion.  If you have true MPB, the thin vellous hairs have no chance of just "turning terminal" without falling out first and allowing the follicle to start a new cycle.  Therefor, it needs to enter telogen, and the hair fiber is released 3-4 months later.  THEN, a thicker hair can START to regrow.  it takes time man, a lot of time.  The process is painfully slow, especially if you are emotionally devastated and thinning quickly.  Also, for a cessation of excessive shedding - expect to wait at least 3-4 months.  The EARLIEST one could start to visually notice any results would be 3-4 months, and that's being optimistic.  I think it is possible to notice earlier results if you are catching certain follicles at the right time.  i.e... if you have been experiencing a lot of telogen hairs and you start applying RU, there is a possibility that by antagonizing the androgens that would prevent that hair from regrowing, you may allow it to properly regrow, perhaps even stronger and thicker.  In conclusion - who the hell knows.  haha... BUT you have to stick with it for a LONG time like any treatment.  I will give RU at least 8-10 months before throwing in the towel.  FOR SOME people, an alleviation of scalp symptoms can be a huge sign - so pay attention to that.  ME ON FINASTERIDE - horrible dandruff, scalp itch, creeping sensations.  ME OFF FINASTERIDE AND ON RU - Within two weeks that is minimal to nill.  So, listen to your body at the same time.


 Thanks for responding. I've also been taking Seti, since November. Would it be premature to discontinue that treatment also if I have't seen results?

----------


## jamesst11

It's 100% pointless to start any hair loss treatment and then stop prematurely.  The thing that really sucks about hair, is that the process is painfully slow.  Remember that first the hair has to shed, then regrow.  Hair grows about 1/4" a month!! hair that has been impacted by MPB perhaps even slower... stick any treatment out for at least 8-10 months.

----------


## hairsugeon

Hello guys,  can't get strong alcohol as everclear, because i need perscription for that in my country. I can get PH though, any ideas what else could i use for my Ru vechile?

----------


## jamesst11

> Hello guys,  can't get strong alcohol as everclear, because i need perscription for that in my country. I can get PH though, any ideas what else could i use for my Ru vechile?


 http://www.wineanthology.com/p-2719-...ed-spirit.aspx  I use this stuff.. some people use 90% rubbing alcohol and say it works just fine... some people use the KB from Kane as a stand alone vehicle as well

----------


## hairsugeon

Kb is a bit expensive. This shop is not for europeans... Hope i can find someting

----------


## jamesst11

> Kb is a bit expensive. This shop is not for europeans... Hope i can find someting


 just use rubbing alcohol, it's all basically the same thing....

----------


## zpy22

I think sinochemtech.com will be more cheaper.

----------


## charlie76761

ignore the guy above - he's posting in the same a lot of threads. Obviously from the company

----------


## Ibra

> Kb is a bit expensive. This shop is not for europeans... Hope i can find someting


 Always wondering what actually is "KB" or K&B". This has not even scientific value. Does anyone know more about it ? Or people just order without any evidence ?

----------


## goldnt

Any of you use the pre mix version? From kane?

----------

